

Last movie ever rented at a Blockbuster - paulasmith
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/11/5091416/this-is-the-end-was-the-all-too-fitting-final-blockbuster-rental

======
talles
I wonder what they gonna do with all those dvds now

~~~
duskwuff
They'll sell them off - just like they've always done with surplus copies of
movies that are no longer in high demand.

